# Beauly, Lambermont, Yvonne, Estella, Albert Killing



## Canada1 (Oct 17, 2009)

I am writing my fathers story. He served for 52 years in the merchant navy. I have found pictures of 15 of his ships dating back to 1918. I have technical specs on all his ships but lack photographs of some of them. Does anyone have any photographs of the:

SS Beauly built at Ailsa, completed 1924/08. Original name the Looe owned by the British Navy, sold in 1939 to W Sloan Co name changed to Beauly Dismanteled 1959-05-11-16 by Willebroek

I would appreciate any help you can give me. Thank you in advance.

PeterB


----------



## Canada1 (Oct 17, 2009)

*SS Lambermont*

I am writing my fathers story. He served for 52 years in the merchant navy. I have found pictures of 15 of his ships dating back to 1918. I have technical specs on all his ships but lack photographs of some of them. Does anyone have any photographs of the:

ss Lambermont ordered in 1918 by British war office. 1921 became the Cayo Mambi, later the Cayo Cristo then the Cayo Roman. In 1922 the ss Lambermont. 192324 Per Skogland, 25-33 Dos Equis, 33-39 Isauro Alfaro Alijardores. 39-43 became the Progresso


I would appreciate any help you can give me. Thank you in advance.

PeterB


----------



## Canada1 (Oct 17, 2009)

*SS Yvonne*

I am writing my fathers story. He served for 52 years in the merchant navy. I have found pictures of 15 of his ships dating back to 1918. I have technical specs on all his ships but lack photographs of some of them. Does anyone have any photographs of the:

ss Yvonne built 1899 by W.Harkess and son was launched as the Feronia. She was siezed at Antwerp 08/1914. in 1921 she was renamed the Yvonne by L.Hermans. She sank 1942-06-12

I would appreciate any help you can give me. Thank you in advance.

PeterB


----------



## Canada1 (Oct 17, 2009)

*SS Estella*

I am writing my fathers story. He served for 52 years in the merchant navy. I have found pictures of 15 of his ships dating back to 1918. I have technical specs on all his ships but lack photographs of some of them. Does anyone have any photographs of the:

ss Estella built 1919 by N.V Mch & Scheepswrf. Van P. Smit, Rotterdam yard 303 for Soc. Belge d'Armement Maritime Soc. Antwerp. She sank in 1929.

I would appreciate any help you can give me. Thank you in advance.

PeterB


----------



## Canada1 (Oct 17, 2009)

*SS Albert Killing*

I am writing my fathers story. He served for 52 years in the merchant navy. I have found pictures of 15 of his ships dating back to 1918. I have technical specs on all his ships but lack photographs of some of them. Does anyone have any photographs of the:

ss Albert Killing was launched as the Captain W. Menzell in 1903. in 1912 she was renamed the Albert Killing, by new owners Vulkan Reed. In 1922 she was renamed Hesbaye. In 1927 she was renamed the Dionysis, In 1938 sh was renamed the Evdoxia managed by the Balkans and Near East Agency. She was torpedoed and sunk 1940-07-15

I would appreciate any help you can give me. Thank you in advance.

PeterB


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I have merged your posts into one thread.
Starting several threads tends to dilute the request and is not recommended.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Canada1
Look at your other post
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=30003


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Beauly was built by Ailsa in Troon for William Sloan of Glasgow and remained with them until she went to be scrapped in 1959.
She was "loaned" to the navy for use as a Q ship (Looe) during 39-40 before returning to Sloans.
She was built to the same specs as all the Sloans boats built by Ailsa and was originally coal burning but later converted to oil burning.
She was a nice ship and as a lad I was onboard many times as my dad was captain of her for quite a while.
All old photos are in my sisters house so will try and dig some out. When was your dad on her?

Don


----------



## Canada1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Don, he was on the Beauly from June 1957 to Sept 1957. Thank you for Don in advance for any photographs.

Peter


----------



## Canada1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks. Wasn't sure how best to handle this.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Peter I might even have met your dad around this time. I made my first trip on the Annan in 1958 so will have been on Beauly at the same time as your dad when she was in Glasgow.
If you are taking the dates from his discharge book what was the captains name in the book?


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Not a very clear photo but it is of the BEAULY.


----------



## Canada1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Don, he also sailed on the Annan 1952-01-09 to 1957-06-13 & 1957-09-19 to 1958-07-30 . On the Beauly the Master was Matheson officer Borneville (I think) handwriting is difficult to read. If you have photos of the Annan that would also be great. I have a very old blurred photo I found on the web.

Peter


----------



## Canada1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Scorcher, thank you. It is good to finally see a photo of his ship. Much appreciated.

Peter


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Canada1 I posted these on your other thread but I think you’ve missed them, photos of
BEAULY
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=2889
ALBERT KILLING
http://www.uboat.net/allies/merchants/ships/424.html


----------



## Canada1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Ian, thank you. This is a great help. Peter


----------



## Canada1 (Oct 17, 2009)

I now have a good picture of the Beauly. Thanks to everyone. Peter


----------



## Canada1 (Oct 17, 2009)

I now have a good picture of the Albert Killing. Thanks to everyone. Peter


----------



## Canada1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Don, my fathers name was Pierre Louis Billiaert he was an AB on both the Annan and Beauly. He was a Belgian national.

Peter


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Peter sorry to have missed you yesterday. Yes the name in your Dads discharge book was my fathers. Your dad may also have sailed with my uncle who was also on various Sloans boats around that time. 
Will send you a PM tonight and see about photos of both ships.

Don


----------



## Canada1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Don, thank you. Much appreciated. Peter


----------

